# Vaccine for Urinary Tract Infections?



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

http://www.msnbc.com/news/674165.asp?0dm=C16NH


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Jen, thanks for that link. I'm susceptible to urinary infections, and I would be willing to try the vaccine if it ever comes out to Australia.Ciao


----------

